# Fruit juice and ascorbic acid



## Todd (Oct 24, 2006)

Will Ascorbic acid prevent fermentation from taking place?


----------



## Caplan (Oct 24, 2006)

No, Ascorbic acid (aka Vitamin C) is used as a preventative to stop oxidization (which turns things like apple juice brown). it won't affect yeast.


----------



## Todd (Oct 24, 2006)

Caplan said:


> No, Ascorbic acid (aka Vitamin C) is used as a preventative to stop oxidization (which turns things like apple juice brown). it won't affect yeast.



Great! I thought it would be ok but I wanted to double check before trying it.


----------



## Dallas (Oct 30, 2006)

Todd exactly what are you trying out?


----------



## Todd (Oct 30, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Todd exactly what are you trying out?



I'm going to be making some apple wine. It is pretty easy and very cheap to make.


----------

